# Sugarloaf Reggae Fest 2006 - April 6-9 2006



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 2, 2005)

18th Annual Sugarloaf Reggae Fest 2006 - April 6-9 2006

Nice and early in April...conditions should be primo...it may be a little too early to lock in lodging however put it on your calendars...


----------



## thetrailboss (Aug 2, 2005)

I can hear the AZer's running to the phones/computers now to try and book lodging...:wink:  I've heard good things about this weekend...sounds awesome!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 2, 2005)

From what I hear Charlie is makin dinner. Loafer89 is the designated driver.  We all will be assigned further rolls later.  Its on the Calender.  Thou shall attend.  Dave and I will hold down the WidowMaker.


----------



## Terry (Aug 4, 2005)

Wife and I plan to be there. Making it an annual tradition.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2005)

I knew you would be on board.  Got to get the Mrs. postin.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> From what I hear Charlie is makin dinner. Loafer89 is the designated driver.  We all will be assigned further rolls later.  Its on the Calender.  Thou shall attend.  Dave and I will hold down the WidowMaker.


I just got off the phone with them and our table will be ready. :lol: The only way I won't be there is if I broke my leg. :blink:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2005)

Ow no broken bones.  If your injured you would be a great person to hold down a table though. :idea:   A role for everyone. :wink:


----------



## riverc0il (Aug 4, 2005)

any chance on this being a AZ gathering event?  would need to bunk up with others for lodging.  wouldn't be looking into that until closer to ski season though.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Ow no broken bones.  If your injured you would be a great person to hold down a table though. :idea:   A role for everyone. :wink:


That would be a hard place to hang out and not ski.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2005)

riverc0il said:
			
		

> any chance on this being a AZ gathering event?  would need to bunk up with others for lodging.  wouldn't be looking into that until closer to ski season though.


We started it last year and had a blast. I would think we could and will get more people to come this year. Finding people to split lodging would be easy enough to do I would think. We all could get a condo. Just would have to book it early enough they fill up quick.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 5, 2005)

Steve the on mountain lodging really does not start offering pakages until December as I believe. The condo idea is a good one.
  I kind of have deal to lodge with a few non AZ folks who stated me on this circus before I met this gang.  Charlie rented a place last year I belive.  Loafer89 has done the condo rental up there as well.  Just block out the time.  The rest can fall into place.  Just don't wait to long.  Allskiing had a nightmare getting lodging last year.


----------



## loafer89 (Aug 5, 2005)

While it is nice to have Regaee Fest earlier in April, this could only mean that Sugarloaf will close earlier next spring :evil:  :evil:  :angry:  :x 

I am thinking of taking my family to Summit County in January/February, so Regaee may be my only Sugarloaf trip next year


----------



## Vortex (Aug 5, 2005)

Greg asked that question in the AZ cahllenge.  Same weekend every year unless Easter is in the mix.  Bvibert I need a linc. :wink: Probably will be the same closing also.  I think that was in the AZ challenge too.  Loafer89 have you rented the party bus yet?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 5, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Bvibert I need a linc. :wink: Probably will be the same closing also.  I think that was in the AZ challenge too.



A link to the *AZ Challenge*?  *2004* or *2005*?


----------



## bvibert (Aug 8, 2005)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Brian the 05 linc give the Reggae info.  thankx.
> Mentions same time every year.  It was Greg question.  Well done.



Happy to help!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 8, 2005)

bvibert said:
			
		

> Bob R said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the 05 one it was Greg's question.  the answers and history are there.  Well done thankx.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 27, 2005)

If any of you need an extra man, feel free to give me a call.  :wink:  I'd love to try the 'loaf and hang out with y'all.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 27, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> If any of you need an extra man, feel free to give me a call.  :wink:  I'd love to try the 'loaf and hang out with y'all.


You have to come this year..the place rocks!!


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

Anyone book a room yet? 
 I heard mention by others of maybe doing a condo together.  I have lodging plans already with some friends.
Please post interest here if others would like to hang together. 
 This is IMO the best weekend of the year.  Come up Thursday or Friday and make the most out of it.


----------



## NYDrew (Jan 19, 2006)

hmmmmmm, that might fall out on my spring break, got to look that up later


----------



## Vortex (Jan 19, 2006)

Last year we met at Bullwinkles on Friday around lunch. Some of us hooked up earlier, some later.  Kind of what I has planned again for this years event.


----------



## Marc (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm there like white on a matress or something.



Been dyin to get to the Loaf.  Hopefully it won't take me til April to get up there, but you never know.



I'll be there for sure, whether I bring a friend or two maybe a question, but I know I will be there.[/u]


----------



## Terry (Jan 20, 2006)

I'll do my best to be there but I have a grandchild due on april 2nd. It depends on how he/she cooperates. If nothing else, I should be able to make a day trip anyways. Not commiting to any lodging though. My brother in law rented a place on the mountain for the winter so I will stay there if the situation allows! :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 20, 2006)

Looks like another good turn out.  Allskiing is this a go for you this year?


----------



## Marc (Jan 21, 2006)

Can anyone give me advice for cheap lodging?



I think I'll end up taking that Friday off, driving up Friday morning and arriving to meet for lunch.


With my first really good spring skiing experience last night of all times of the year, I cannot wait for this outting.

 :beer:


----------



## Greg (Jan 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I cannot wait for this outting.


Da loaf in April is incredible. you're gonna love it:


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 21, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Looks like another good turn out.  Allskiing is this a go for you this year?


I am booked for the next 10 years. :wink:


----------



## Vortex (Jan 23, 2006)

Marc  if you do not do a group condo thing... which is what I was hinting at cause some have make subtle hints to me... 
Wait until about mid Feb and then the packages come out.  Uusally at the same time the band info is given out.
  I stay at the Grand Summit.  I don't have to drive I walk to the bars and dinner. 

 Its not cheap.
  The only way to make this weekend cheap is to double up with folks.  PM charlie and Allskiing I can't speak for them.

My plan is to arrive by 10ish on Friday leave Monday noonish.  The ride home on Sunday last year was  tough.  I'm taking the lazy approach this year.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

Hmmm... does anyone know, by any chance, how long the drive is from Carrabasset Valley to Bethel?

Edit:

Scratch that, this seems like a good deal, I don't mind a little driving for a cheap room:

http://www.gateway-rec.com/


----------



## trailertrash (Jan 24, 2006)

if i remember right its a little more than 2 hrs.


----------



## Marc (Jan 24, 2006)

Anyone that may be interested in one of those cabins, pm me.


You can bring a padlock for your bedroom door if you like.


----------



## roark (Jan 24, 2006)

I'll keep this on the radar, a bit early for me to commit.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Feb 7, 2006)

We finally made our reservations this weekend...according to the lodging center, it appears that the more desireable places to stay are getting thin... :idea:


----------



## Vortex (Feb 7, 2006)

Thankx for the head up.  Glad to see you decided upon going.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

Bump.  Not to far away.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> Bump.  Not to far away.


I wonder how the conditions will be this year...Have the snowfields even been open this year?Either way it will be hard to beat last years conditions.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

The ski report said  the last 2 days were the best of the year. 
 I love marketing. 
 I would think they would have more snow in April than most.  Late season rain storms turn into dumps up there.  Well thats my plan.  Dave your right hard to beat last year.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2006)

I may meet you up there for a day of skiing, maybe even the weekend.  What are the lodging accomidations looking like?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 8, 2006)

ga2ski said:
			
		

> I may meet you up there for a day of skiing, maybe even the weekend.  What are the lodging accomidations looking like?


They fill up quick....Don't wait.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

Ga2ski, Marc was looking for a roomie.  I'll be staying with my friend I ski with at the River.  We stay at the Grand Summit.  Thaller1 and Whaller were talking about doing something also.  Might start there.


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll onlystay with thaller and wahller if we can use the head cam


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2006)

I would prefer it be shut off for this event.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 8, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> I wonder how the conditions will be this year...Have the snowfields even been open this year?Either way it will be hard to beat last years conditions.



No snowmaking has occured this year in the snowfields, the base on most trails is also spread very thin. The season could deteriorate very quickly if they have a rainy spring. They have 100+ trails open right now including Powder Keg, but word from the locals is this has been a poor year for Sugarloaf.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 9, 2006)

Well it seems many of us are in the same boat.....
My lodging fell through.
 I am  speaking with some of the Sr board regulars trying  to come up with some group lodging ideas.
  Charlie seems to be the only smart one.
  Well Terry having  a family member in the area works also.  Feel free to post ideas suggestion or if you want to spilt some form of accomodations.


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 9, 2006)

If you want to see some firsthand conditions reports for Sugarloaf try visiting this website:

www.sugarloaftoday.com

Kevin


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 9, 2006)

loafer89 said:
			
		

> If you want to see some firsthand conditions reports for Sugarloaf try visiting this website:
> 
> www.sugarloaftoday.com
> 
> Kevin


Are you going in April?


----------



## loafer89 (Mar 9, 2006)

Unfortunately I will be in Miami from April 6-10th, but I hope you all have a good time.


----------



## Terry (Mar 10, 2006)

I was there monday and tues this week and the conditions were pretty good. No snow fields, but all the groomed trails were in good shape. Winters way and misery whip both looked to have good bumps on them. Had a great time and looking forward to reggaefest!!!


----------



## Greg (Mar 10, 2006)

This is not in the cards for me this year, but it's great to see another group heading up. Quite possibly my most enjoyable day of skiing ever was the Sunday of reggae fest last year. Enjoy it guys and lots and lots of pics are mandatory! :beer:
Ya mon!


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 10, 2006)

Looks like I'll be a last minute decision so i may be able to help bring down the cost on some lodging, but won't know until the week before.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 10, 2006)

I'm sure something could work out.  Looks like Allskiing and I are working on hanging together.  Deatils to be worked out later.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2006)

http://news.alpinezone.com/7810/


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 13, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> This is not in the cards for me this year, but it's great to see another group heading up. Quite possibly my most enjoyable day of skiing ever was the Sunday of reggae fest last year. Enjoy it guys and lots and lots of pics are mandatory! :beer:
> Ya mon!


Knowing how much you love the Loaf I know this one must be hard to swallow. Doing the responsible dad/husband thing will pay off in the long run and make next year that much more sweet  :beer:


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

The prices advertized are not what you get.  I just booked a room anyway at the Grand Summit.  Friday-Sunday.  I'm in.  I explained about the press release the reservations dept did not care.  I have until Friday to get out of it.  I'm going baby.


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Knowing how much you love the Loaf I know this one must be hard to swallow. Doing the responsible dad/husband thing will pay off in the long run and make next year that much more sweet  :beer:


Agreed. I'm fortunate to have gotten in the amount of skiing that I did so far...


----------



## Greg (Mar 13, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> The prices advertized are not what you get.  I just booked a room anyway at the Grand Summit.  Friday-Sunday.  I'm in.  I explained about the press release the reservations dept did not care.  I have until Friday to get out of it.  I'm going baby.


I just got a press release correction from Bill. Apparently, you guys the media guys up there scrambling...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 13, 2006)

Your right they said I remember you and what's that guy's name?( Greg) will be getting a new release right know from bill swain.
  I heard it happening in the back ground.  Who cares I'm in, and broke.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2006)

Roark and Marc check your pm's new messages.  I will be finshing my plans up today.  Friday and sat night are the new plan.  skiing Friday, Sat and a bit Sunday.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 14, 2006)

Done deal.  The inn its is.  Friday and Sat.

Roll call Charlie and (Jay)  He made it last year., Allskiing and Myself.  Lunch on friday at Bullwinkles.  I think Terry will pop in also.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 14, 2006)

This is a real fun trip...don't miss it!!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Mar 16, 2006)

I am out...A problem came up...I feel bad for Bob left him with out a ski partner.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2006)

We will ski another time Dave.  

Anyone want to go to Reggae?


----------



## Vortex (Mar 21, 2006)

I'm in and happy again.   
  Details up in the air , but how about Bullwinkles at 1 on Friday.  Terry and Charlie are the only ones I have heard from so far that are going.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 22, 2006)

*.....*

I think you can bet on me showing up BobR....but don't expect me to keep up with ya' all the time...:-D
If anyone feels like doing a little paddling(lake/pond or stream), there ought to be some open water by April....without the blackflies!, however that "open water" is never etched in stone up here in early April.....


----------



## Vortex (Mar 23, 2006)

BigBog we have talked in a few different places.  Like to say hello in person.  We are thingking about Bullwinkles at 1 on Friday.  Maybe the same thing on Sat but a bit earlier.
Charlie and Terry are going to be there.  Rules for hanging out...None.  We usually take a few runs together to see where everyone is and they we break up.  Ability is not a issue.  All the events I have attended have worked out well.  We can exchance cell number via Pm if you want.  I actually ski quite slow.  I enjoy tight turns controlling my speed.  I'm usually the last one down the hill.  Ga2ski can vouch for that.

Looking forward to it/


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Mar 24, 2006)

Bob R said:
			
		

> ...I actually ski quite slow.  I enjoy tight turns controlling my speed.  I'm usually the last one down the hill...


That is unless you put racing gates in front of him...


----------



## ga2ski (Mar 24, 2006)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> That is unless you put racing gates in front of him...



Exactly.  I still don't get it.


----------



## bigbog (Mar 24, 2006)

*.........*

...It'll have to be on Saturday BobR, Bullwinkles sounds fine.  When you're set on a time...just let me/us know.  

Steve
_______________________
_Sunday edit:_ It's getting to the point of using the rock skis.......

*Anyone for celebrating ReggaeFest somewhere out West...


----------



## Vortex (Mar 27, 2006)

Bullwinkles on Sat is as soon as it opens.  Usually right around 11am..  It opens earlier, but having a meeting at a bar before 11 sounds shaky.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2006)

www.snow-forecast.com/resorts/sugarloaf.oto3top.shtml   Looks like Winter is back.  All the negitive Vibes can stay South of the Valley.  Yahoo.

Can't get it to linc direct.... just click on a Maine and then Sugarloaf.  You will get the idea.


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

It looks like 12-16" is a good possibility for Sugarloaf, please take some pictures this weekend. Hopefully alot of the new snow remains for Easter weekend.

Have fun:-D


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 4, 2006)

*Bob R's Partnership*



			
				ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> ... aproblem came up...I feel bad for Bob...left him with out a ski partner.


I've learned Bob has a partnership with the Mountain Gods...and that he is never left without a ski partner...now if this "partnership" can turn those forecasted rain clouds into sunshine...or at least snow...


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2006)

Beer god's maybe.
  Looks like the weather is going to be ok. snow for a few days and then Sun and clouds for the weekend.  Any possilbe pecip over the weeekend looks cold enough it might be in the good form also.


----------



## Greg (Apr 4, 2006)

Makes sure somebody skis the Whip this weekend for me...!


----------



## loafer89 (Apr 4, 2006)

Greg said:
			
		

> Makes sure somebody skis the Whip this weekend for me...!


 
I hope to do that Easter weekend, and do it with my son if he is up to it.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 4, 2006)

I'll take a look at the Whip.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2006)

I read on the site April 16th closing day.  They moved it up a week.  Anyway 12 to 14 inches so far and still snowing according to the Wed am snow report.


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2006)

Curious... any opinions on the best way to Sugarloaf from Nashua.  I usually leave from Campton and just drive by the River take rt 2 to  RT 4 to rt27.  Looks like that may be same way to go or should I take 95.  please help.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 5, 2006)

*....*

Directions:  BobR, I _think_ you're doing the quickest, certainly the easiest & best IMHO...
HEY, how about this...we're actually gonna be doing some skiing, not slush->ice->grass dancing.....on ReggaeFest wkend...!!


----------



## Greg (Apr 5, 2006)

I expect a lot of pics!


----------



## Vortex (Apr 5, 2006)

Thankx big bog.  11am at Bullwinkles on Sat.  Pm sent with cell.  I'll be meeting some Friday at 1pm also.


----------



## bigbog (Apr 9, 2006)

*........*

...My apologies BobR.....got derailed by friendly ex-housemates of long ago...(does "friendly" and "ex-housemates" go together...? uke: ), well...one of em' wanted to buy a kayak I'm selling as well, so it wasn't a total loss by not making ReggaeFest:roll: and the nice snow up there.  
The enjoyable frozen cement on Saturday @Sunday River was just delightful*#%($$.   I heard someone did a forward summersault off GondiLine...?, thought it might have been you....but then found out it was all just a story...
Am thinking about getting over to Tucks *early* Saturday or Sunday(eyeing weather!!)...am still mulling it over, but right now with the pt work & interviews during the week..the weekends are the only things open...:angry:


----------

